# Nächtlicher Telefonterror: Polizei warnt vor Gewinnspiel-Abzockern



## sascha (11 Dezember 2011)

*Besonders dreiste Kriminelle arbeiten jetzt mit einer neuen Masche, um Opfer um ihr Geld zu bringen: Sie terrorisieren angebliche Gewinnspiel-Teilnehmer so lange mit nächtlichen Anrufen, bis diese dubiose Forderungen bezahlen.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2011/1...-polizei-warnt-vor-gewinnspiel-abzockern-5072


----------



## dvill (12 Dezember 2011)

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/DE/...Calls/UnternehmensInfoColdCalls_Basepage.html


> Das „Gesetz zur Bekämpfung unerlaubter Telefonwerbung und zur Verbesserung des Verbraucherschutzes bei besonderen Vertriebsformen“ trat am 4. August 2009 in Kraft. Durch dieses sogenannte Artikelgesetz wurden Änderungen im Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG), im Gesetz gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb (UWG), im Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuch (BGB) und in der Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuch-Informationspflichten-Verordnung (BGB-InfoV) vorgenommen. Die Bundesnetzagentur kann aufgrund von Beschwerden und eigenen Ermittlungen unerlaubte Werbeanrufe und Werbeanrufe mit Rufnummernunterdrückung insbesondere als Ordnungswidrigkeit verfolgen.


Das ist vermutlich der Fehler. Im Gesetz steht, die Bundesnetzagentur kann unerlaubte Werbeanrufe verfolgen.

Wenn sie will. Aber wann will sie? Das bleibt wohl offen.


----------



## Hippo (12 Dezember 2011)

Es ist hier wie bei praktisch allen kriminellen Aktivitäten rund um den Computer
Die Gesetze wären da. Nur wer nutzt sie?


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Dezember 2011)

Genau weiß ich es auch nicht, wann die Behörde kann *und *will


> PS: Die Anzahl der Beschwerden soll tatsächlich einen Einfluß haben auf die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit der Bundesnetzagentur (obwohl auch dies nicht so im Gesetz steht, da steht lediglich, dass die Bundesnetzagentur *ab Kenntnis von Regelverstößen* handeln *kann*.)
> 
> Meine langjährigen Beobachtungen der Handlungen der Bundesnetzagentur haben leider keine eindeutigen Ergebnisse gebracht, von welchen Kriterien es abhängt, ob die Bundesnetzagentur schnell und effektiv handelt, oder langsam und nicht effektiv, oder schnell und nicht effektiv oder gar nicht. Folgende Hypothesen wurden inzwischen überprüft und verworfen:
> a) Trifft die erste Beschwerde an einem Montag ein, der in einer Woche liegt, an der Vollmond ist, wird sie dann in weniger als 21 Tagen abearbeitet und abgeschlossen, wenn die Anzahl der Beschwerdeführer ungerade ist.
> ...


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ech-media-factoring.30223/page-21#post-337848


----------



## Teleton (12 Dezember 2011)

Na ja, wenn man den Anbietern schon abkauft, dass sie ohne Betrugsvorsatz zu haben, an den Bestand ihrer Forderungen glauben, ja dann kann man es ihnen wohl kaum verwehren sich um Forderungen auch ein wenig zu kümmern.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Dezember 2011)

*


sascha schrieb:



Besonders dreiste Kriminelle arbeiten jetzt mit einer neuen Masche, um Opfer um ihr Geld zu bringen

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Die Ermittlungen gegen die Drahtzieher des Telefonterrors seien aufgenommen, “gestalten sich allerdings als schwierig, da es sich offensichtlich um eine Briefkastenfirma handelt”


soso, na dann ist es natürlich echt nicht einfach. Schade, dass die Betrüger nicht gleich zur Polizei aufs Revier kommen.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (13 Dezember 2011)

Wo wird denn noch alles gegen die Bande ermittelt?


> Die Beamten des Fachkommissariats der Kriminalpolizeiinspektion Ansbach haben die Ermittlungen wegen versuchten Betruges übernommen.


Anscheind ermittelt jede Polizeidienststelle in Eigenregie.


> Die Ermittler aus der Markgrafenstadt fragen nun, ob weitere Personen solche Zahlungsaufforderungen erhalten haben. Sollte dies der Fall sein, wird gebeten, sich mit dem Kriminaldauerdienst Mittelfranken unter der Telefonnummer (0911) 2112-3333 in Verbindung zu setzen.


Man sollte denen mal mitteilen, dass es sich um eine bundesweite Betrugswelle handelt, die ein einheitliches Vorgehen erfodert. Dazu wäre eine zentrale Ermittlungsstelle dringend erforderlich,bei
der alle Anzeigen erfasst werden.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (13 Dezember 2011)

Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> Dazu wäre eine zentrale Ermittlungsstelle dringend erforderlich,bei der alle Anzeigen erfasst werden.


...eben, sowas gibt es anscheinend nicht und deshalb:


Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> ...ermittelt jede Polizeidienststelle in Eigenregie.


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Dezember 2011)

Und das wissen diese Gangster auch sehr genau. Wie sonst wäre es möglich, diese kriminellen Handlungen über Jahrzehnte immer und immer wieder zu verüben?


----------



## Insider (13 Dezember 2011)

....das Massenphänomen wird zerfleddert und auf den Einzelfall minimiert. Wenn das Einzelverfahren dann aber nicht (voreilig) eingestellt wird, dann beschränkt die jeweils für den Anzeigenerstatter zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft die Ermittlungen immerhin darauf, so einen Vorgang einer anderen Staatsanwaltschaft zu übertragen, bei der sich letztlich die Fallbearbeitung konzentriert.


----------



## Hippo (13 Dezember 2011)

Wißt ihr wer da bisher die meisten Anzeigen hat?
Nach Ansbach habe ich gute Kontakte, könnte ich mal weitergeben


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Dezember 2011)

Die Staatsanwaltschaft Heidelberg ist meines Wissens z.Zt. auch am ermitteln. Hoffentlich lassen die sich von der "Unschuld vom Lande" nicht den Schneid abkaufen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Dezember 2011)

...und dann kriegen Betroffene wioeder so ein - man verzeihe - dummes Staatsanwaltschreiben wie beim Osterping mit einer geschätzten Schadenssumme im höheren sechsstelligen Bereich "Es wurde nur ein Schaden von 3,62 Euro aktenkundig. Verfahren eingeschränkt". Und das (man verzeihe erneut) KOTZT MICH AN.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Dezember 2011)

Verfahren eingesetllt, nicht eingeschränkt. Eingeschränkt ist 'was anderes... Freudscher Fehler?


----------



## dvill (15 Dezember 2011)

http://presse.polizei-bwl.de/_layou...7fba1b0b-2ee1-4630-8ac3-37b4deea650e&Id=17054


> Zurzeit vergeht fast kein Tag, an dem nicht eine Anzeige gegen ein Inkassounternehmen aus Wiesbaden wegen Betrugs erstattet wird. Bei den Geschädigten flattert eine Rechnung ins Haus, in der sie aufgefordert werden, die säumigen Beträge in Höhe von 80 bis 170 Euro eines Gewinnspiels zu bezahlen.
> 
> Tatsache ist, dass die Geschädigten an keinem kostenpflichtigen Glückspiel teilgenommen haben. Alle können sich jedoch daran erinnern, dass sie im Sommer diesen Jahres einen Anruf erhalten hatten, bei dem Ihnen ein Gutschein eines Versandhandels versprochen wurde. Bei diesem Gespräch wurden auch ihre Personalien und Adressen aufgenommen. Der versprochene Gutschein kam in der Folgezeit nie an.
> 
> Vermutlich werden diese Daten jetzt benutzt, um ungerechtfertigte Rechnungen zu stellen.


----------



## dvill (15 Dezember 2011)

Dazu passt: http://www.google.de/#sclient=psy-a...,cf.osb&fp=d67fbb4e0eff35f2&biw=1566&bih=1250


> Agent Ja ich kann sie auch ganz gut verstehen, es gibt viele Schwarze Scharfe in Deutschland, das bedeutet nicht das alle gleich sind, weil wir sind von der ARD, ein Staatliches Unternehmen, und wir Arbeiten hier unter Bundesdatenschutzgesetz im Lastschriftverfahren zusammen, also das bedeutet das wir ihre kompletten, Daten innerhalb einer Stunde löschen müssen, bis die Freischaltung gemacht wurde. Und allerdings wissen sie ja das es laut dem neuen Bundesdatenschutzgesetz in Deutschland, seit den 1 Januar 2011 niemand ihnen etwas vom Konto abbuchen kann, ohne ihre Unterschrift zu bekommen. (volle lüge) Einen Verrechnungscheck würden wir ihnen auch gerne zu schicken, aber ihr Gewinn ist über 100 Euro, und Gesetzlich ist es uns nicht erlaubt Gewinne über 100 Euro mit Verechnungsschecks zu zuschicken. (volle lüge) Also über die Daten machen sie sich keine Sorgen, es gibt hier Staatsanwälte die uns jeden Tag durch-prüfen wie wir unseren Job hier machen, ich weiß wirklich nicht was ich ihnen sagen soll, aber ich kann ihnen nur sagen das sie komplett abgesichert sind, also bei welcher Bank sollen wir die 250 Euro überweisen ?


----------



## dvill (17 Dezember 2011)

http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...ri/737982/abzocker_scheitern_bei_seniori.html


> Abzocker scheitern bei Seniorin aus Kelheim
> 
> Eine Firma versuchte dreist, der Frau Geld abzuverlangen – für ein Gewinnspiel, an dem die Dame aber nicht teilgenommen hatte.





> Nach den bisherigen Erkenntnissen ist in dieser Angelegenheit bereits ein Sammelverfahren bei einer Staatsanwaltschaft anhängig.


Die Verfahrensschritte bestehen erfahrungsgemäß aus Lochen und Abheften.

http://www.nnn.de/nachrichten/home/top-thema/article//psychoterror-am-telefon.html


> *Psychoterror am Telefon*
> 
> "Wir werden Sie wieder und wieder anrufen und all unsere Mittel einsetzen, ersparen Sie sich diesen leidvollen Weg", droht die Männer-Stimme vom Band M. S.* durchs Telefon. Einen Tag zuvor hatte die Firma NTT Telco (Europe) Inc. ihr bereits eine Mahnung geschickt. S. habe im Oktober 2010 einen telefonischen Vertrag mit dem Gewinnspieleintragsdienst Winfinder abgeschlossen, der seine Ansprüche in Höhe von 168,30 Euro nun an NTT Telco übertragen habe.


----------



## dvill (17 Dezember 2011)

http://translate.google.de/translat...rt=20&hl=de&sa=N&biw=1468&bih=1275&prmd=imvns


> wer investiert in Kosovo?


Auf jeden Fall mal deutsche Call-Center-Betreiber.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Dezember 2011)

Korruption im Kosovo? Igitt. So etwas gibt es in Deutschland nicht. In Deutschland braucht der Herr E. und andere aber auch keine Korruption, da verzichten die Behörden freiwillig darauf, genauer hinzuschauen. Wenn nur die Löhne in Frankfurt nicht so hoch wären...


----------



## dvill (17 Dezember 2011)

http://translate.google.de/translat...rt=30&hl=de&sa=N&biw=1468&bih=1328&prmd=imvns


> Bisher in Kosovo Schäden in Millionenhöhe.


----------



## dvill (18 Dezember 2011)

http://www.ahkskopje.mk/archiv/2010...projekt-in-kosovo-erfolgreich-realisiert.aspx


> Vertreter der deutschen Firma seien mit der Arbeit der kosovarischen Mitarbeiter sehr zufrieden, insbesondere mit ihren Deutschkentnissen, was  eine Voraussetzung für die Arbeit im Call Center ist. Das Unternehmen arbeitet   in Fragen wie Einstellung und Ausbildung von potenziellen Mitarbeitern auch eng mit der Fakultät für deutsche Sprache an der Universität Prishtina zusammen.


----------



## dvill (19 Dezember 2011)

Hier ein Terroranruf in der Aufzeichnung:

http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...036426/pv=video/nid=233240/1h6fmwt/index.html


----------

